# Dual Exhaust from Magnaflow coming soon!



## iKermit (Dec 13, 2010)

Was just on their website, and they are already designing us some exhaust for both the 1.4T and the 1.8.

MagnaFlow Exhaust Products - For Trucks, Suv's, American Muscle, Diesel, & Sport Compact Vehicles

Here are the specs



[FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]*
*[/FONT]​ [FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]*TBD *[/FONT] [FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]*
*[/FONT]​ [FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]15495[/FONT] [FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]*
*[/FONT]​ [FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]2011[/FONT] [FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]*
*[/FONT]​ [FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]L4 1.4L; Turbocharged
5 x 8 x 14in. Muffler, 4 x 14in. Resonator; 2.25in. Tubing; 3.0in. Polished Stainless Tip; DUAL REAR EXIT[/FONT] [FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]*
*[/FONT]​ [FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]No Media Clips Available [/FONT] [FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]*
*[/FONT]​ [FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]No Dyno Sheets Available [/FONT] [FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]*
*[/FONT]​ [FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]Install Sheet not available[/FONT] [FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]*
*[/FONT]​ [FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]*Check Availability*[/FONT]




[FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif][/FONT] [FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]*
*[/FONT]​ [FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]15495[/FONT] [FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]*
*[/FONT]​ [FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]2011[/FONT] [FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]*:*[/FONT]​ [FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]L4 1.8L
5 x 8 x 14in. Muffler, 4 x 14in. Resonator; 2.25in. Tubing; 3.0in. Polished Stainless Tip; DUAL REAR EXIT[/FONT] 
[FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif][/FONT]​ [FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]No Media Clips Available [/FONT] [FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]*
*[/FONT]​ [FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]No Dyno Sheets Available [/FONT] [FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]*
*[/FONT]​ [FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]Install Sheet not available[/FONT] [FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]*
*[/FONT]​ 





Already emailed them asking for an estimate on how long this will take . Anybody else thinking of putting dual? Or atleast an upgrade


----------



## gman19 (Apr 5, 2011)

I think the LTZ/RS should have came with dual exhaust. At least a SS or Chrome tip on the one pipe. That is the cheesiest thing on the top of the line trim, is the exhaust tip. I think the dual SS tips on our Equinox LTZ makes the look of the rear of the vehicle.


----------



## iKermit (Dec 13, 2010)

gman19 said:


> I think the LTZ/RS should have came with dual exhaust. At least a SS or Chrome tip on the one pipe. That is the cheesiest thing on the top of the line trim, is the exhaust tip. I think the dual SS tips on our Equinox LTZ makes the look of the rear of the vehicle.


Yeah i understand, i really don't like it. Looks like they stuck a kitchen faucet back there. Dual exhaust with nice tips make the car not only sounds nice, but give it a more aggressive rear stance.


----------



## Fraze's Cruze (Feb 2, 2011)

Is there a price on how much the dual exhaust will cost?


----------



## fenix (Mar 30, 2011)

generally i don't like the "magnaflow" sound, but i think the dual would be sick!!! but i would like to hear a sound clip


----------



## iKermit (Dec 13, 2010)

Fraze's Cruze said:


> Is there a price on how much the dual exhaust will cost?


The MSRP is TBD (To be determined)



fenix said:


> generally i don't like the "magnaflow" sound, but i think the dual would be sick!!! but i would like to hear a sound clip


There will be OTHERS of course and way better. Borla already has one for our Cruze. Not Dual though (Look at our Vendor Turbo Tech's site). I simply picked Magna out of just curiosity and came across this. It's nice to see MFG's taking notice on our cars. Also they provide sound clip once they are out.

I also looked at Flowmaster but nothing yet.


----------



## TurboTechRacing (Nov 3, 2010)

We will be carring the magnaflow cat back as soon as it is available. If we hear anything we will update all


----------



## Skilz10179 (Mar 22, 2011)

Fake dual exhaust for an inline 4 cylinder, and its only 2.25" piping. No thanks!


----------



## Spaceme (Jan 20, 2011)

Yeah, they have been showing that on the Magnaflow website for the past 4 months. You can bet your arse that it will be a year more before anything it is released.


----------



## TurboTechRacing (Nov 3, 2010)

Skilz10179 said:


> Fake dual exhaust for an inline 4 cylinder, and its only 2.25" piping. No thanks!


Dual exhaust is one topic, but honestly 2.25" for a 140 HP stock setup is plenty big... 2.25" will flow over 200HP no issues.

Most that get a 2.25" system on the cruze will be just fine, as if you went any bigger (expecally on the 1.8L) you would have no low end torque...


----------



## CHEVYCRUZE RS (Mar 29, 2011)

Aaron can u send me a link of the Borlas for the cruze? and do you guys carry them? i would love to go through you guys for this product...and the borlas, is it a full catback system?
thanks for the previous info!
im putting some exhaust as soon as I can. screw the warranty!!! lol




TurboTechRacing said:


> Dual exhaust is one topic, but honestly 2.25" for a 140 HP stock setup is plenty big... 2.25" will flow over 200HP no issues.
> 
> Most that get a 2.25" system on the cruze will be just fine, as if you went any bigger (expecally on the 1.8L) you would have no low end torque...


----------



## TurboTechRacing (Nov 3, 2010)

They list it for the 1.8L:

Borla Cat Back Exhaust System Chevrolet Cruze 1.8L - Turbo Tech Racing, LLC

Anyone know if the 1.8 and the 1.4L turbo use the same cat back? I would guess they would be the same, but you never know...


----------



## 70AARCUDA (Nov 14, 2010)

...from the "parts" drawings at GM Parts Direct, the two different engines use different catalytic converters...one is two-stage, the other is single-stage.


----------



## jakkaroo (Feb 12, 2011)

Skilz10179 said:


> Fake dual exhaust for an inline 4 cylinder, and its only 2.25" piping. No thanks!


i agree with the fake dual thing but 2.25 is plenty good cause stock is 2in,and for eveyone who is possibly going to buy take your car down to a muffler shop ask for 2.25 tubing and get anytype of muffler and there you will have an exhaust for (should be around 300 bucks)
and its custom so it adds a personal touch,you can do that or spend 900 on a fit set up that you have to install


----------



## ZincGT (Dec 1, 2010)

Its not dual exhaust it has dual tips. Side by side, same exit. One pipe to two tips


----------



## kevin1214 (Feb 26, 2011)

hmmm... interesting ^_^ mine has 1 muffler that divides to two pipes... let me post pics when i get home.


----------



## Skilz10179 (Mar 22, 2011)

TurboTechRacing said:


> Dual exhaust is one topic, but honestly 2.25" for a 140 HP stock setup is plenty big... 2.25" will flow over 200HP no issues.
> 
> Most that get a 2.25" system on the cruze will be just fine, as if you went any bigger (expecally on the 1.8L) you would have no low end torque...


I really wasn't considering the 1.8 but for a turbo motor 2.25" is on the small side for aftermarket exhaust no mater the engine size or hp.


----------



## CruzinGeorgia (Apr 7, 2011)

Skilz10179 said:


> I really wasn't considering the 1.8 but for a turbo motor 2.25" is on the small side for aftermarket exhaust no mater the engine size or hp.


I'm thinking your way too Skilz, although I haven't gotten under the car & measured anything yet, I'd start w/the dnpipe & go from there. 2&1/2 seems like a good # for me. 
Going from stock to 3inch on my z (2.8l/single exh/1 tailpipe) woke it up considerably, dyno showed it. I know the internet ricers hate them but I'm partial to flowmaster. Maybe a bit expensive & maybe not the most efficient muffler made, but I like it's sound alot. Got a 40 in the z & it sounds like a smallblock w/o being (too) offensive. I'd pass on a chrome tailpipe too. & 1 tailpipe's enough for me. It is 'the wife's car', I guess we'll see.
I'd like to see GM offer a stage tune like they did on lnf, prem fuel only, better mpg/hp/tq/shift better/keep warr. That plus the exh done correctly could (imo) make the car a perf driver/fix it's attitude.


----------



## 72buickgs (Mar 20, 2011)

2.25" exhaust is more that sufficent for a 1.4 or 1.8 L motor. will u gain any performance? very little. 
Unless u replace the whole exhaust - exhaust manifold, cat and pipes - with a larger diameter, that is the only way to gain performance with the exhaust.
i have 2.25" true dual exhausts with walker shorty mufflers on my 72 gs and it works well.


----------



## cruzeman (Mar 13, 2011)

iKermit said:


> Yeah i understand, i really don't like it. Looks like they stuck a kitchen faucet back there. Dual exhaust with nice tips make the car not only sounds nice, but give it a more aggressive rear stance.


i was shocked when i first saw the cruzes exhaust being a econo box standard pipe.. they could have put some kind of classy tip like a lot of cars have these days...


----------



## Aeroscout977 (Nov 25, 2010)

Skilz10179 said:


> Fake dual exhaust for an inline 4 cylinder, and its only 2.25" piping. No thanks!


This. The main problem is cost vs potential.


----------



## 70x7 (Apr 24, 2011)

72buickgs said:


> 2.25" exhaust is more that sufficent for a 1.4 or 1.8 L motor. will u gain any performance? very little.
> Unless u replace the whole exhaust - exhaust manifold, cat and pipes - with a larger diameter, that is the only way to gain performance with the exhaust.
> i have 2.25" true dual exhausts with walker shorty mufflers on my 72 gs and it works well.


I disagree...for a turbo car of course. For NA, I DO agree.
Granted a full exhaust is optimal to see the biggest gains, a turbo car will benefit from even a larger catback exhaust. Keep in mind the manifold IS the exhaust side of this turbo so its not even an option to replace at this point. 
I do agree with the 2.25" being a tad small for an aftermarket "upgrade" but at 140hp (115ish to the wheels?) it isnt going to be ineffective and gains will still be noticed. 
I am curious to see pricing more than anything at this point. IMO, $450 or lower is where I would like to see this, but I wont hold my breath. I actually like Magnaflow but I know they are proud of thier product also.


----------



## fenix (Mar 30, 2011)

i had 3 inch duals on my 496 which was plenty in this little thing anything over 2.25 just looks ridiculous. saying this needs 3 inch is like saying my big block needed like 6 inch exhaust! im not driving a semi!!!


----------



## iKermit (Dec 13, 2010)

fenix said:


> i had 3 inch duals on my 496 which was plenty in this little thing anything over 2.25 just looks ridiculous. saying this needs 3 inch is like saying my big block needed like 6 inch exhaust! im not driving a semi!!!


Exactly, i can see how the bigger the engine the bigger exhaust you will need, but we really don't have that big of an engine. Either way, speaking in terms of performance, unless you add headers, you won't notice such a big difference.


----------



## Skilz10179 (Mar 22, 2011)

fenix said:


> i had 3 inch duals on my 496 which was plenty in this little thing anything over 2.25 just looks ridiculous. saying this needs 3 inch is like saying my big block needed like 6 inch exhaust! im not driving a semi!!!


I'm willing to bet your 496 wasn't turbocharged, i'm also willing to bet you don't have much experience with turbocharged motors. N/A motors and turbocharged motors have much different needs when it comes to exhaust.

A turbocharged motor will always get the most gains from the most freely flowing exhaust possble, no exhaust system at all would be best...

*Some basic exhaust pipe diameter guidelines are as follows:*


1500cc-2000cc n/a engines- 2 inch
2100cc-2500cc n/a engines- 2.25 inch
2600cc-3000cc n/a engines- 2.5 inch


Add half an inch to the pipe diameter to optimize for nitrous oxide use. For turbocharged engines, 2.5 inches is the minimum size pipe to run, even for the smaller engines. For 2000cc and bigger engines, 3 inches works well and for bigger engines, the biggest (usually 3.5 inch) you can find is appropriate.


----------



## tehcor (Mar 30, 2011)

Skilz10179 said:


> I'm willing to bet your 496 wasn't turbocharged, i'm also willing to bet you don't have much experience with turbocharged motors. N/A motors and turbocharged motors have much different needs when it comes to exhaust.
> 
> A turbocharged motor will always get the most gains from the most freely flowing exhaust possble, no exhaust system at all would be best...
> 
> ...


QFT. Back pressure is no good on turbod engines. however a big ass exhaust doesnt make you cool either.


----------



## fenix (Mar 30, 2011)

tehcor said:


> QFT. Back pressure is no good on turbod engines. however a big ass exhaust doesnt make you cool either.


see thats what i'm talking about huge exhaust on a 1.4 look like a teenage should be behind the wheel regardless of the turbo charger if your wanting performance go the way of the old hot rodder's and put some cutouts in and when you need the free flowing you got it but for driving around your street legal


----------



## iKermit (Dec 13, 2010)

Skilz10179 said:


> I'm willing to bet your 496 wasn't turbocharged, i'm also willing to bet you don't have much experience with turbocharged motors. N/A motors and turbocharged motors have much different needs when it comes to exhaust.
> 
> A turbocharged motor will always get the most gains from the most freely flowing exhaust possble, no exhaust system at all would be best...
> 
> ...


Did not know this, does the same apply to a supercharger?


----------



## Skilz10179 (Mar 22, 2011)

iKermit said:


> Did not know this, does the same apply to a supercharger?


A supercharged motor would fall under the nitruous rule of .5" bigger than n/a. The reason a turbo motor has special needs in the exhaust department is because the turbocharger itself is driven by exhaust energy.


----------



## gfxdave99 (Feb 26, 2011)

Fyi they have an option to sign up for a notification when part is available. I signed up and i also sent the customer service email a mail seeing if they have a street date eta.


----------



## Aeroscout977 (Nov 25, 2010)

tehcor said:


> QFT. Back pressure is no good on turbod engines. however a big ass exhaust doesnt make you cool either.


----------



## tehcor (Mar 30, 2011)

JDM-USDM Love said:


>


It's official..you're a retard.how exactly am I mad?I said he's 100% correct.go play in traffic kid and stop posting on forums you don't even have the car for.


----------



## 70AARCUDA (Nov 14, 2010)

...cool it kiddies, or we'll have to LOCK this thread down.

...if you want to "call names" take it off line and spare the rest of us the diatribe.


----------



## tehcor (Mar 30, 2011)

70AARCUDA said:


> ...cool it kiddies, or we'll have to LOCK this thread down.
> 
> ...if you want to "call names" take it off line and spare the rest of us the diatribe.


Sorry I just hate ignorant ppl.


----------



## 70AARCUDA (Nov 14, 2010)

*Shawn672* and* I* will be monitoring this thread and will LOCK this thread if things don't cool- and settle-down.

...keep the discussion on facts, numbers and tests and things will be "cool" but getting into name calling and obviously heated personal attacks is NOT what this forum is about.


----------



## Aeroscout977 (Nov 25, 2010)

tehcor said:


> Sorry I just hate ignorant ppl.


Sorry, I just hate *malapropism*.


----------



## fenix (Mar 30, 2011)

JDM-USDM Love said:


> Sorry, I just hate *malapropism*.


ok i don't see how anyone misused anything...


----------



## Aeroscout977 (Nov 25, 2010)

fenix said:


> ok i don't see how anyone misused anything...


It was directly related to the quote it was under. That word gets thrown out there like it's candy at a NAMBLA convention and in the context of me saying he was mad, (sarcasm was intended BTW) he just showed it to be true. Information to the subject at hand is negligible. Considering all I did was post a picture related to him getting overly worked up. The intent was to lighten the mood a bit, but he just keep getting mad


----------



## tehcor (Mar 30, 2011)

JDM-USDM Love said:


> It was directly related to the quote it was under. That word gets thrown out there like it's candy at a NAMBLA convention and in the context of me saying he was mad, (sarcasm was intended BTW) he just showed it to be true. Information to the subject at hand is negligible. Considering all I did was post a picture related to him getting overly worked up. The intent was to lighten the mood a bit, but he just keep getting mad


Never got mad at all. Are you able to judge my emotions based on words on a screen? No. I'm just simply sick of you and you're little comments. Oh, using big words online doesn't make you look cool. I'll just ignore you for now on.


----------



## VictoryRed08 (Feb 16, 2011)

tehcor said:


> Never got mad at all. Are you able to judge my emotions based on words on a screen?


You called him a retard and told him to go play in traffic...

Don't like his little comments? Report to an admin. Enough.

Oh, calling people names online doesn't make you look cool.


----------



## rgblack316 (Apr 4, 2011)

To quote something I heard or read somewhere else: "Arguing with someone over the internet is like competing in the Special Olympics. Even if you win, you're still retarded."

Or maybe it was in the film _Superbad_?


----------



## 70x7 (Apr 24, 2011)

iKermit said:


> Exactly, i can see how the bigger the engine the bigger exhaust you will need, but we really don't have that big of an engine. Either way, speaking in terms of performance, unless you add headers, you won't notice such a big difference.


Not true!
There isnt a headeR on this car anyway. The exhaust manifold is one inclusive piece of the hot side of the turbo
DP and exhaust are one of the biggest gains to be found on a boosted car


----------



## iKermit (Dec 13, 2010)

70x7 said:


> Not true!
> There isnt a headeR on this car anyway. The exhaust manifold is one inclusive piece of the hot side of the turbo
> DP and exhaust are one of the biggest gains to be found on a boosted car


TBH i have only opened my hood twice since i bought my car lol. Well fine  i've been very misinformed a lot from when i had my Mustang and was on mustangforums. 

Now i need to add a turbo to my car (1.8L) or atleast do my research so when my warranty runs out, i already know what i want.


----------



## 70x7 (Apr 24, 2011)

iKermit said:


> TBH i have only opened my hood twice since i bought my car lol. Well fine  i've been very misinformed a lot from when i had my Mustang and was on mustangforums.
> 
> Now i need to add a turbo to my car (1.8L) or atleast do my research so when my warranty runs out, i already know what i want.


Ahh, then you my friend are RIGHT!!
Your car does have a header, which I do agree that a FULL exhaust would be the best bet for a N/A vehicle.


----------



## Aeroscout977 (Nov 25, 2010)

^ And Trifecta tune!


----------



## iKermit (Dec 13, 2010)

70x7 said:


> Ahh, then you my friend are RIGHT!!
> Your car does have a header, which I do agree that a FULL exhaust would be the best bet for a N/A vehicle.


 How tempting. Next year's tax return = Exhaust. 



JDM-USDM Love said:


> ^ And Trifecta tune!


There isn't a 1.8L one yet. But i will buy one once available.


----------



## Aeroscout977 (Nov 25, 2010)

I thought they were looking for testers on the 1.8 recently.


----------



## jakkaroo (Feb 12, 2011)

vince says he has one ready ive been tryen to email him but no responses at all and this was a month ago


----------



## Kaimumma (Apr 14, 2011)

Skilz10179 said:


> Fake dual exhaust for an inline 4 cylinder, and its only 2.25" piping. No thanks!


yea negative on the Magnaflow.......I'd be looking for a single out exhaust for this motor at 2.5 inch piping cat-back with Mandrel bend. Mainly because I'm not looking to go crazy with this car but I think those will fit right for us daily drivers. 

On a side note.....out of all the forums I've been in I don't think I've ever seen Admins / Moderators jump on a small argument so fast! Holy smokes!


----------



## crystal red cruze (Apr 11, 2011)

I don't like the rear end look. It would look meaner with duals & chrome tips. If you add dual exhaust will that void warranty?


----------



## WHITECO (Mar 31, 2011)

crystal red cruze said:


> I don't like the rear end look. It would look meaner with duals & chrome tips. If you add dual exhaust will that void warranty?


NO a dual exhaust would not void your warranty.


----------



## Aeroscout977 (Nov 25, 2010)

Kaimumma said:


> On a side note.....out of all the forums I've been in I don't think I've ever seen Admins / Moderators jump on a small argument so fast! Holy smokes!


This place is middle of the road for me. Not too strict and not too chaotic. I've been places where anything goes and been banned because I called out a mod for saying "no more disagreements" on a topic about car aesthetics lol. I've been very happy with the mods/admins here. I imagine things will pick up drastically once the aftermarket catches up and cars start hitting 60K miles


----------



## iKermit (Dec 13, 2010)

I just received a reply from a rep over at Magnaflow:

Danny,
Unfortunately, I don’t have a specific time frame for you. It should be in the next 3 – 6 months. I did however enter your email in so that as soon as that product becomes available we will send you an alert. Thanks for your interest in MagnaFlow and have a great day


----------



## 70x7 (Apr 24, 2011)

hopefully more on the 3 months side....


----------



## 5.0 Junkie (Mar 25, 2011)

The aftermarket for these cars is painfully slow. The Fiesta hit the market and there were multiple intakes, exhaust, suspension kits, etc waiting for it. Same thing for the Mustang and others. Aftermarket support for the Cruze is about like the Ford Taurus. Pretty much non-existant.


----------



## iKermit (Dec 13, 2010)

5.0 Junkie said:


> The aftermarket for these cars is painfully slow. The Fiesta hit the market and there were multiple intakes, exhaust, suspension kits, etc waiting for it. Same thing for the Mustang and others. Aftermarket support for the Cruze is about like the Ford Taurus. Pretty much non-existant.


Mustangs have been out for decades. The Fiesta has been advertised years before, in fact i test drove one in a car show in 08. Cruze just came out, has a nice following, Vendors will want to cash in on us, and its the predecessor of the Cobalt. Give it time.


----------



## 5.0 Junkie (Mar 25, 2011)

I'm talking about the new cars. The 2011 Mustang is all new and there was tons of stuff waiting for it. I don't believe GM does SEMA tech transfer to anywhere near the level Ford does. 



iKermit said:


> Mustangs have been out for decades. The Fiesta has been advertised years before, in fact i test drove one in a car show in 08. Cruze just came out, has a nice following, Vendors will want to cash in on us, and its the predecessor of the Cobalt. Give it time.


----------



## Aeroscout977 (Nov 25, 2010)

5.0 Junkie said:


> I'm talking about the new cars. The 2011 Mustang is all new and there was tons of stuff waiting for it. I don't believe GM does SEMA tech transfer to anywhere near the level Ford does.


Yeah I think they had the new 302's hitting 10's in a matter of weeks!


----------



## 70x7 (Apr 24, 2011)

Well I dont really see the Cruze as a tuner car. It was marketed as a gas saver so thats what most people by it for. Im sure that even though there are some who are interested in modding thier Cruze, MOST are not in that category so aftermarket isnt right on these cars. Now Mustangs for BUILT for modding!


----------



## InsaneSpeed (May 7, 2011)

I despise mustangs, what a chick car, lol. I am a Camaro man(no mullet either). 

Hopefully this exhaust works with the rear valance from overseas.


----------



## cruzeman (Mar 13, 2011)

i ran across this on the web... SupeRich Motors | Car Accessories | SUV Accessories | Truck Accessories & http://www.superichmotors.com/front/php/category.php?cate_no=138


----------



## langdon_82 (May 8, 2011)

I'm definitely a fan of it, I know its small motor, but the looks are amazing, so what if its not a super fast car. still looks amazing with that exhaust setup


----------



## 70AARCUDA (Nov 14, 2010)

...if you momentarily ignore the wall-thickess and consider just the outside pipe diameters, a *pair* (split) of 2¼" diameter exhaust pipes will have *13% more* 'total' cross-sectional *area* than a single 3" diameter exhaust pipe does, and thus _lower_ backpressure:

1 × 3.0" dia = 1 x 7.07 sq" = 7.07 sq.in.
2 × 2¼" dia = 2 × 3.98 sq" = 7.96 sq.in.

% = 100×(7.96 / 7.07) = 112.6% ~ +13%

...you can play the 'numbers game' with using a 2.5" diameter pipe for yourself.


----------



## iKermit (Dec 13, 2010)

cruzeman said:


> i ran across this on the web... SupeRich Motors | Car Accessories | SUV Accessories | Truck Accessories & SupeRich Motors | Car Accessories | SUV Accessories | Truck Accessories


Thank god it's all Japanese and i can't understand, because my Savings would take a hit. So many products.. And even Quad tipped Exhaust.



langdon_82 said:


> I'm definitely a fan of it, I know its small motor, but the looks are amazing, so what if its not a super fast car. still looks amazing with that exhaust setup


Exactly, it gives the rear of the car a meaner stance. Plus a nice throaty sound.



70AARCUDA said:


> ...if you momentarily ignore the wall-thickess and consider just the outside pipe diameters, a *pair* (split) of 2¼" diameter exhaust pipes will have *13% more* 'total' cross-sectional *area* than a single 3" diameter exhaust pipe does, and thus _lower_ backpressure:
> 
> 1 × 3.0" dia = 1 x 7.07 sq" = 7.07 sq.in.
> 2 × 2¼" dia = 2 × 3.98 sq" = 7.96 sq.in.
> ...


Thanks saving this for and if i do a custom Exhaust job.


----------



## langdon_82 (May 8, 2011)

Yeah I second the not being able to understand the Korean, cause I would be ordering a few things off there. I wonder
if it's japanese or korean, perhaps a little google translate could figure it out......

yep a quick check on google tranlate and it is Korean, not Japanese, so if you reaaaaallllyy want to you could translate the website by inputting the url into google translate, and you could at least read some stuff about it, not sure about ordering though....options...options

http://translate.google.com/#

I'm an idiot, right there on the left side it says Korea with a Korean glad face palm


----------



## Aeroscout977 (Nov 25, 2010)

Insane_ECO said:


> I despise mustangs, what a chick car, lol. I am a Camaro man(no mullet either).
> 
> Hopefully this exhaust works with the rear valance from overseas.


How can you despise a car that runs 10's on so little in modification? (New 302's)


----------



## InsaneSpeed (May 7, 2011)

JDM-USDM Love said:


> How can you despise a car that runs 10's on so little in modification? (New 302's)


It's a personal preference, I just can't stand them, every 16 old richy rich kid has their parents buy them a v6 mustang and they try to race every car, it gets old real fast. I like old mustangs and fox body mustangs but all the new ones are just hideous too me, but even the new camaro needs some changes but I would take one over a mustang any day. Also, I owned 1 ford, I never will again, 63,000 miles and was falling apart and I take care of my vehicles, I guess that explains it.


----------



## LARRY01Z28 (Dec 4, 2010)

the new mustang is bada$$. that new 5.0L is the motor of the future. 
im a camaro fan by far. heck ive owned probably 10. 
i have only owned one ford and it was a f150, in fact i have almost owned all chevys. 
but i would def. buy a new mustang if i could afford it.


----------



## Aeroscout977 (Nov 25, 2010)

Insane_ECO said:


> It's a personal preference, I just can't stand them, every 16 old richy rich kid has their parents buy them a v6 mustang and they try to race every car, it gets old real fast. I like old mustangs and fox body mustangs but all the new ones are just hideous too me, but even the new camaro needs some changes but I would take one over a mustang any day. Also, I owned 1 ford, I never will again, 63,000 miles and was falling apart and I take care of my vehicles, I guess that explains it.


Ahh I see where you are coming from. Not so much the performance aspect but the aesthetics.


----------



## torin32 (May 24, 2011)

Get a life this car is made to be economic not a ricer. I canot understand why people are trying to spend hard erned cash on a car like this and try to make it a racer. Keep your money and buy something with stock torque and horsepower. Wow 138 hp car with dual exaust. It almost as bad as the apposite peop[le crying cause the 2012 get 2mpg diference they want to change there gearing and what save you woping 2mpg thats a savings of what over the life of the car 500 bucks please it wont even be worth the cost of the parts to change. All I am saying its a nice car that gets great gas mileage its your cash that you spend you can do whatever you want but come on.


----------



## Skilz10179 (Mar 22, 2011)

torin32 said:


> Get a life this car is made to be economic not a ricer. I canot understand why people are trying to spend hard erned cash on a car like this and try to make it a racer. Keep your money and buy something with stock torque and horsepower. Wow 138 hp car with dual exaust. It almost as bad as the apposite peop[le crying cause the 2012 get 2mpg diference they want to change there gearing and what save you woping 2mpg thats a savings of what over the life of the car 500 bucks please it wont even be worth the cost of the parts to change. All I am saying its a nice car that gets great gas mileage its your cash that you spend you can do whatever you want but come on.


What myself and most other people are doing is trying to improve efficiency of the motor which will result in slight gains in both power and fuel economy.

I agree on one thing, not a fan of dual exhaust on an inline four...


----------



## InsaneSpeed (May 7, 2011)

Most of the tuners are looking at it from a sound perspective, also with and intake and tuning, you can acheive more power, more mpg's, and looks to go with it. People like to make their cars different from every other one. You may have bought the car to drive, but some of us bought it to drive and customize, that is why there is an aftermarket world for us which also keeps americans employed.

Later
Steve


----------



## cruzeman (Mar 13, 2011)

torin32 said:


> Get a life this car is made to be economic not a ricer. I canot understand why people are trying to spend hard erned cash on a car like this and try to make it a racer. Keep your money and buy something with stock torque and horsepower. Wow 138 hp car with dual exaust. It almost as bad as the apposite peop[le crying cause the 2012 get 2mpg diference they want to change there gearing and what save you woping 2mpg thats a savings of what over the life of the car 500 bucks please it wont even be worth the cost of the parts to change. All I am saying its a nice car that gets great gas mileage its your cash that you spend you can do whatever you want but come on.


with all do respect, why are you even opening this thread for dual exhaust if the only intention you have is to drive the car stock if indeed you even have a cruze??? people have all different kinds of hobbies, why do people buy model trains? Because they enjoy spending their free time messing around with them which is the same reason why some people enjoy messing around with these little 1.4 bangers.


----------



## limited360 (May 6, 2011)

cruzeman said:


> with all do respect, why are you even opening this thread for dual exhaust if the only intention you have is to drive the car stock if indeed you even have a cruze??? people have all different kinds of hobbies, why do people buy model trains? Because they enjoy spending their free time messing around with them which is the same reason why some people enjoy messing around with these little 1.4 bangers.


I also am anti duals on a inline 4... That being said to each there own. I bought the car as economy fuel getter to commute in. I am going to mod it for efficiency which has been pointed out will most likely increase performance.

I do like the look of the duals and the diffuser that I have seen on some websites...

I don't think I could ever do it tho...


----------



## cruzeman (Mar 13, 2011)

the most i will probably do is some kind of nice single exhaust.....the standard pipe does not work for me. Even kias have nicer exhausts then the cruze!!! LOL


----------



## langdon_82 (May 8, 2011)

Who cares, I still love the look of the dual exhaust, actually the quad exhaust with the duffuser that looks amazing, love it, so what it's for looks why post up "Get a life" everyone posting on here obviously has life, and are working, otherwise they wouldn't have a brand new car, and the money to do "what they like" with it. People post here to talk, and discuss, and get advice, not to tell people ooohhh that's dumb.


----------



## torin32 (May 24, 2011)

Ok I can appreciate modding for a car just not spending that kind a cash on a 1.4 liter 4 banger please. How can you inprove mpg with dual exaust it would be worst not better. I love these cars and I atleast am not beign delusional to what i have if you want a bloody performance car than get a real sports car because these are not. There fuel efficient go getters and thats why i bought mine. How retarded would you look with dual exaust on a car like this. Picture this your at a light with your fart maker reving it lol and a real sports car comes up and just kills you whats the fun in that stop trying to pretend is all I am saying. I am all for tuning for better fuel economy but there is a limit my god dollars to donuts come on you have to make some sense. Maybe its the 33 year old in me beign grumpy I just get tired of seing cars that think there fast but are not lol.


----------



## cruzeman (Mar 13, 2011)

I think the altima looks pretty cool with dual exhaust and its a 4 cylinder


----------



## langdon_82 (May 8, 2011)

hahahah delusional, no one's talking about breaking world records or running 13's in the least, people are talking about what they feel looks good to them, and sounds good. Yeah and when that great sports car rolls up to you, the fun in that is knowing you get up to 40 mpg going down the hwy. So what if the money you save goes back into the car for looks. I don't think anyone is out putting 5inch exhaust tips on their cruze, with a giant wing, an Intake and thinking this thing is going to fly. What about the Fiat 500 - just because it is slow doesn't mean people don't want to spend "hard earned money" on looks yeah it's slow but it looks great.

Yeah custom exhaust with magnaflows at your local exhaust shop will vary on cost, but doing it wherever you are locally is always going to be the cheaper route.


----------



## torin32 (May 24, 2011)

Ohh the Nissan I totally agree also alot more car too. Thats my point more to work with but still not much of a sportcar. Everyone can obviosly spend there money however they want, my opinion, like I said my opinion is that these are great gas sippers and I will treat mine as such so no fast and the furious dual exaust for this cat. I am showing the guy's at work right now this thread and they are laughing at anyone who would be inteligent enough to do this to a cruz. Dont get me wrong if they ever SS this car I think they can have a sleeper of a winner DI 2.4 300 ponies and some nice torque but until they put in a more adequate engine this car is no wear a performer nor should it be. It looks like there talking about it, but it may not fly. Who would want a front wheel drive 300 pony car anyways but the cobalt ss TC was impressive little car props to people who own them.


----------



## Quazar (Apr 28, 2011)

I would love an explantion as I am a bit confused.

Typically, and increase in HP means a reduction in MPG. This isn't necessarily mean that the two are connected, but rather people tend to drive harder the more hp you get.

I would love to improve MPG on this vehicle, and I keep hearing on multiple threads that tuning and changing the air intake can improve this. However, I have yet to read any organized type data that leans toward this.

On a car like this, is MPG really being improved, or just HP? Is the MPG increase exclusive to the auto versions, or the manual as well? Is it 1 mpg or 4 mpg. 

Now the HP thing I get. Hey, before you knock dumping a few grand into a car like this, remember, sometimes its nice to have that extra 20hp, doesn't mean your always tapping into it, just means you want the option of having a cruze with say 158hp instread of 138.


----------



## limited360 (May 6, 2011)

Quazar said:


> I would love an explantion as I am a bit confused.
> 
> Typically, and increase in HP means a reduction in MPG. This isn't necessarily mean that the two are connected, but rather people tend to drive harder the more hp you get.
> 
> ...


The problem is most people who mod their car, will drive it harder. Now I will be doing some mod's slowly and I will not be driving the car any harder, so I shall be able to report out on this. 

I would love an extra 5-8psi of boost... would make passing or merging so much easier. Wouldn't have to downshift sometimes... The end result is HP, however the GOAL is efficiency. Higher HP = Higher efficiency, the trick is to only use the MIN HP you need to get to speed to keep the MPG's up!


----------



## torin32 (May 24, 2011)

I totally agree with you more hp you add to this car the harder you drive the more fuel. This is my whole point of my argument on moding this car vs what you are actually saving. It is a gas sipper stop trying to make it something it is not. The HP thing yeah sure 20 HP is nice at what cost if it cannot be converted to torq your wasting your money. Look at the diference bewteen the 1.8 and 1.4 same HP but better torque with the 1.4. Adding dual exuast and cold air intakes also void waranty correct me if I am wrong this is a no win situation. Also you added HP but how much torque, I am not buying into this crap save your money buy car that has 150 HP vs 138.


----------



## limited360 (May 6, 2011)

torin32 said:


> I totally agree with you more hp you add to this car the harder you drive the more fuel. This is my whole point of my argument on moding this car vs what you are actually saving. It is a gas sipper stop trying to make it something it is not. The HP thing yeah sure 20 HP is nice at what cost if it cannot be converted to torq your wasting your money. Look at the diference bewteen the 1.8 and 1.4 same HP but better torque with the 1.4. Adding dual exuast and cold air intakes also void waranty correct me if I am wrong this is a no win situation. Also you added HP but how much torque, I am not buying into this crap save your money buy car that has 150 HP vs 138.


You do know HP is simply a multiplication of TQ right? 

If you raise an engines BMEP you raise the efficiency. So yes if I take my 138HP 1.4L and make it 158HP 1.4L the engine has had a significant gain in efficiency, however if I require a more energy to make the efficiency than its pointless.

Its way more complicated than your thought process. 

Yes changing these items voids the warranty.


----------



## langdon_82 (May 8, 2011)

Found this doing a quick search 

not my quoteVVVVVV
Below is the 'legal stuff' about the Warranty act, basically the part that concerns a buyer of aftermarket automotive products is that a dealer or manufacturer cannot void or charge for a warranty service based on use of aftermarket products unless a failure is a DIRECT result of use of the aftermarket product and they will have to prove how. 

http://www.duramax.bizhosting.com/magnuson-moss-warranty.htm


----------



## 70AARCUDA (Nov 14, 2010)

...count all of GM's lawyers and, then, count your lawyers: who can afford them?

...sometimes QUANTITY wins over QUALITY, especially if the litigation goes on for years.


----------



## Quazar (Apr 28, 2011)

70AARCUDA said:


> ...count all of GM's lawyers and, then, count your lawyers: who can afford them?
> 
> ...sometimes QUANTITY wins over QUALITY, especially if the litigation goes on for years.


Exactly.

There it also you have to sue them if they refuse service, and if you sue, you have to show it could have been caused by something else. This is civil law, PROOF, as aften thought of in criminal cases is not REQUIRED.


----------



## sintrigue (May 14, 2011)

FYI, I emailed the following message to [email protected] 

I was just wonderig when Part #15495 "CHEVROLET CRUZE [FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif] Stainless Cat-Back System PERFORMANCE EXHAUST" will become available for purchase? Hopefully soon, I can tell you that a large community of Cruze owners posting at cruzetalk.com are anticipating it's release to purchase ASAP![/FONT]

If I get a response, I'll post here as well.


----------



## sintrigue (May 14, 2011)

I got this response from magnaflow. Please if your interested sign up for an email reminder so they know there is major interest in the product!

Hello
Kit number 15495 is still in the process of development which can take up to 3-6 months. I would suggest signing up for the email reminder list of the check availability window on the kits page, this will allow you to be advised when the kit is release as well as show Magnaflow there is an interest out there for this kit. Thank you for contacting Magnaflow. 


David Lewis
Performance Sales Specialist


----------



## oshia86 (May 29, 2011)

torin32 said:


> Adding dual exuast and cold air intakes also void waranty correct me if I am wrong this is a no win situation..





limited360 said:


> Yes changing these items voids the warranty


This is simply not true, and something I see is not very understood on this site. GM has to prove that the mod caused the failure. I've had no problems with modded vehicles. Sure, I know that GM won't cover a set of headers under warranty, but they can't legally deny the warranty just because of that modification.

I've had no problem with GM replacing a bad differential on the GTO, when it was setup wrong. The car was cammed with exhaust and a tune, very obvious stuff. I have found if you don't just walk into the dealership acting like an idiot, then they won't treat you like one.

On topic though, a dual exhaust would simply be overkill on this car, and a waste of money. A decent diameter single pipe would work just fine.


----------



## torin32 (May 24, 2011)

"On topic though, a dual exhaust would simply be overkill on this car, and a waste of money. A decent diameter single pipe would work just fine." 
Thank you there is someone with a little sense. I am not advocating against mods but lets face it this is just not the car to be doing it to. Especially in the horspower world, Its a gas sipper thats my point and I think anyone with a brain would figure that out. I am even going to go as far as saying I think that most who do this foolish things are under 30 years of age thinking they have a sports car wanabees. I love my cruze 2011 ls stick but I understand what it does best, and thats MPG not HP and I am ok with that. I am not a pretender, dont get me wrong anything can be made to go fast. Its just how much money do you want to sink into a car like this, when you can get it stock some were else for the same money and be so much more far ahead of the game.


----------



## langdon_82 (May 8, 2011)

----Really-----hahah

so for all the pretenders, and sports car wannabees, when is the Magnaflow's supposed to be available.



----I'm not getting them, I want something a little different.----
I'm just not going to come into a thread and start telling people they are idiots, and unintelligent, over something like exhaust----

Now if they are attempting to route the exhaust side of the engine directly back into the intake, yeah even asking that question is unitelligent and idiotic, or something like this










*This was a joke, but you get my point*---:dazed052::dazed052::dazed052:


----------



## iKermit (Dec 13, 2010)

Magnaflow's will be releasing them in about 6-8 months from what they emailed me, also another member "sintrigue" got a response stating 3-6 months . So lets keep our finger crossed. I wonder how the borlas sound/look like on the car.






torin32 said:


> "On topic though, a dual exhaust would simply be overkill on this car, and a waste of money. A decent diameter single pipe would work just fine."
> Thank you there is someone with a little sense. I am not advocating against mods but lets face it this is just not the car to be doing it to. Especially in the horspower world, Its a gas sipper thats my point and I think anyone with a brain would figure that out. I am even going to go as far as saying I think that most who do this foolish things are under 30 years of age thinking they have a sports car wanabees. I love my cruze 2011 ls stick but I understand what it does best, and thats MPG not HP and I am ok with that. I am not a pretender, dont get me wrong anything can be made to go fast. Its just how much money do you want to sink into a car like this, when you can get it stock some were else for the same money and be so much more far ahead of the game.


Hey listen, let's keep it civil alright? It's an informative thread and i would hate to see it closed because of someone like you.


----------



## oshia86 (May 29, 2011)

iKermit said:


> Hey listen, let's keep it civil alright? It's an informative thread and i would hate to see it closed because of someone like you.


I don't see anything wrong with his post.

I get his point entirely. The Cruze just isn't a big horsepower car, in any shape or form. I think he might be worried about the cars being dressed up with overly large pipes, Autozone aftermarket parts/stick-on's and other such things that tend to devalue the car. 

An aftermarket exhaust for the car would be great. As long as it is done tastefully and with the right mechanical properties.



langdon_82 said:


> ----Really-----hahah
> 
> so for all the pretenders, and sports car wannabees, when is the Magnaflow's supposed to be available.
> 
> ...


I don't see where anybody was called an idiot.









I would say though, dual pipes on the Cruze probably wouldn't be the best idea, and logically seems like the least intelligent way to do this. 

Just some points and observations to consider.

1. The pipes would need to be pretty small for the output of this engine.
2. The pipe routing was already done by GM. Why work on routing another pipe? Could possibly be done side by side, but I don't know if that would fit. Seems like it might need to be done this way.
3. Dual pipes does not equal a favorable exhaust note on a tiny 4 cylinder. 
4. Would there be an x or h pipe? Again, introducing a nice rasp into the exhaust note with this. This probably wouldn't be done though.
5. The system, by nature, cannot be a true dual system. The exhaust all comes from a single manifold. Which makes this a 1 into 2 scenerio.
6. Where does this system split into dual pipes?
7. By dual pipes, does this just refer to dual tips. Most car salesmen tend to think this way. "This car has a single pipe that slits into two at the tips, IT'S DUAL EXHAUST!$!"
8. What's wrong with a single pipe?
9. I need lunch.


----------



## Quazar (Apr 28, 2011)

Yummy, lunch....

Im putting dual salami on my sandwhich before I eat it. Its Magna-salami too.


----------



## iKermit (Dec 13, 2010)

8. What's wrong with a single pipe?
Looks like a kitchen faucet down there, dual tips would look nice, obviously magnaflow will provide a sound sample, and if anything i will just put a single exit, borla.

9. I need lunch.

I need dinner.


----------



## torin32 (May 24, 2011)

"Hey listen, let's keep it civil alright? It's an informative thread and i would hate to see it closed because of someone like you."
I am beign civil I guess I am not entitled to an opinion. Hey guys have you scene fast 5 yet, maybe you can find a cruze in the movie. A dual exaust has as much of a chance as that movies success. Peace out I am not wasting anymore time on this subject. I have more valuable time to spend fixing up my mopped making it into a rockstar racer lol. Peace.


----------



## oshia86 (May 29, 2011)

iKermit said:


> 8. What's wrong with a single pipe?
> Looks like a kitchen faucet down there, dual tips would look nice, obviously magnaflow will provide a sound sample, and if anything i will just put a single exit, borla.
> 
> 9. I need lunch.
> ...


Well, there is a difference between a single pipe, and a single outlet tip.


----------



## Djrolyat (Mar 12, 2011)

Just to throw my two cents in there... They do have classes which you can race a cruze  Not everybody wants a 400hp beast... Some buds of mine like to do play days at the drag strip for fun and race the civic and whatever else down there.... Not everybody is spending money on things for performance.... They have many diffrent reasons....


----------



## iKermit (Dec 13, 2010)

oshia86 said:


> Well, there is a difference between a single pipe, and a single outlet tip.


Well if i were to do any exhaust modification, then i would do single pipe, with BORLA. Or whatever is out there at the time. 



Djrolyat said:


> Just to throw my two cents in there... They do have classes which you can race a cruze  Not everybody wants a 400hp beast... Some buds of mine like to do play days at the drag strip for fun and race the civic and whatever else down there.... Not everybody is spending money on things for performance.... They have many diffrent reasons....


Yeah lol when the race track on Okeechobee was open i would race my dad's TL with other Civics . And no, i am not making this Cruze fast, in the beginning it was a thought, but after reading a couple of posts, it's just not the right engine set up for it. So hey? Why not make it look good then! .


----------



## Djrolyat (Mar 12, 2011)

iKermit said:


> Well if i were to do any exhaust modification, then i would do single pipe, with BORLA. Or whatever is out there a the time.
> 
> t
> 
> Yeah lol when the race track on Okeechobee was open i would race my dad's TL with other Civics . And no, i am not making this Cruze fast, in the beginning it was a thought, but after reading a couple of posts, it's just not the right engine set up for it. So hey? Why not make it look good then! .


Yeah, I could see dual exhaust looking great on it. Car isnt fast at all, but if people want to try to make it fast, more power to them!! Its been done in the past! Me, i would like to do a few mods here and there and hopfully wait out till an SS version or a sport version comes out. Something to give a SI or even an STI a run for it money, then we can talk performance!!


----------



## cruzeman (Mar 13, 2011)

what do you guys think of this?


----------



## TGrayEco (Feb 25, 2011)

cruzeman said:


> what do you guys think of this?


:th_dblthumb2: I like it!


----------



## cruzeman (Mar 13, 2011)

09 10 11 Stainless Exhaust Muffler For chevy cruze New | eBay

what is this guy talking about?? funny


----------



## Djrolyat (Mar 12, 2011)

cruzeman said:


> what do you guys think of this?


See if something like that came out, i would buy it on the spot no questions asked!!!

And a big WTF goes out to the ebay guy!


----------



## jakkaroo (Feb 12, 2011)

if your gonna go dual you mined aswell go with a quad exhaust does the same thing straight quads on a cruze lol


----------



## iKermit (Dec 13, 2010)

jakkaroo said:


> if your gonna go dual you mined aswell go with a quad exhaust does the same thing straight quads on a cruze lol


Yeah Quads would look nice, but today i was thinking before i even think about doing this, i would like some nice wheels and a drop, then i will just buy a nice diffuser, then i can do it .

BRB never saving money.


----------



## boats4life (May 28, 2011)

I really just want a single output catback system to replace the stock one, mainly to help with weight. Does anybody know if there's one coming out soon for the 1.4L t?


----------



## torin32 (May 24, 2011)

Hey Jokerooo lol wana buy my 1.4 litre turbo Ill sell it to you its a rocket you can lose a huge amount of money on your trade and you will have gained a whole 15 pounds of torque. I am almost done modding my mopped thanks for asking by the way. Good luck with your trade maybe one day you will own a rocket. Have a good one wink wink.


----------



## TurboTechRacing (Nov 3, 2010)

More in stock, after a short back order! 11 to be exact in stock right now!


----------



## dane-92 (Jan 6, 2012)

Heres my custom dual magnaflow exhaust, by hot rod scotts in Toronto! 

Trifecta Performance Tuned Chevrolet Cruze Exhaust Start Up and Rev - YouTube


----------

